# [OT?] c'e' del marcio in danimarca...

## codadilupo

ma anche qui da noi, non é che si scherza. Sentite qua:

 *Alessandro Musumeci wrote:*   

> Un problema - ha spiegato - che ci investe a molti livelli, non ultimo quello della copia illegale dei libri di testo. Per questo abbiamo accolto con grande favore il progetto di BSA, FPM e FAPAV, che auspichiamo sia presto seguito da analoghe iniziative proposte da altre associazioni di categoria. Per formare cittadini responsabili, oggi, anche il mondo della scuola deve instaurare un costante dialogo con il mondo dell'impresa e dell'economia e, in questo senso, questo è un passo concreto e positivo

  http://punto-informatico.it/p.asp?i=50675

come se "cittadino responsabile" debba corrispondere - senz'altro - a "consumatore supino agl'interessi - non già propri - ma delle major".

Non ho piu' parole, davvero, per questo schifo.

Coda

----------

## zUgLiO

Tutto questo nel giorno della lotta all'AIDS, come se non fosse + importante insegnare ai ragazzi nelle scuole l'uso del preservativo.. 

 *Quote:*   

> Per formare cittadini responsabili, oggi, anche il mondo della scuola deve instaurare un costante dialogo con il mondo dell'impresa e dell'economia e, in questo senso, questo è un passo concreto e positivo

 

Brrrr   :Shocked: 

----------

## saxtro

chissà cosa ne penserebbero Verdi, Leopardi, Da Vinci, Van Gogh , e tutti gli artisti che creavano perchè avevano l'arte dentro e si sentivano remunerati dall' apprezzamento del popolo per le loro opere

----------

## iridium103

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> Tutto questo nel giorno della lotta all'AIDS, come se non fosse + importante insegnare ai ragazzi nelle scuole l'uso del preservativo.. 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Per formare cittadini responsabili, oggi, anche il mondo della scuola deve instaurare un costante dialogo con il mondo dell'impresa e dell'economia e, in questo senso, questo è un passo concreto e positivo 
> 
> Brrrr  

 

sottoscrivo in pieno....

----------

## GNUrànt

14/16 anni... confido in una sana devianza adolescenziale

io a quell'età facevo l'esatto contrario di quello che mi veniva detto ih ih

----------

## Cazzantonio

sono loro che uccidono l'arte, la musica e tutto quello su cui riescono a mettere un bollino siae!

Prima o poi dovrà cascare questo sistema bacato spero... e auguro loro di rimanerci sotto!   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Comunque le iniziative che stanno tirando su sono veramente puerili... puoi fare tutta la campagna pubblicitaria che vuoi ma non potrai mai convincermi che la merda è buona...

----------

## Peach

ma voglio dire... la protagonista del cdrom si chiama...

COPYRIGHT ANGEL :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation: 

MA STIAMO SCHERZANDO?!?!

...cmq sempre meglio di quel ROCCO TAROCCO che qualche casa di produzione era riuscita a imbastire...  da non credere...

cmq cos'è? cercano di far leva sull'ignoranza dell'inglese degli adolescenti ribadendo il loro pessimo gusto?

----------

## chiapil

 *Quote:*   

> Coda ha scritto:
> 
> http://punto-informatico.it/p.asp?i=50675

 

Menomale che c'e' Copyright Angel!!!

Come stiamo messi male   :Shocked: 

----------

## Peach

approposito...

http://www.smartart.it/works/images/rocco-tarocco.png

 :Razz: 

----------

## oRDeX

...non pensavo che si sarebbe riuscito ad arrivare a certi livelli...  :Confused: 

----------

## Onip

solo una parola: PENOSO

----------

## Peach

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> ...non pensavo che si sarebbe riuscito ad arrivare a certi livelli... 

 

beh e che non vi ho fatto vedere la pubblicità progresso vera... il personaggio è vero... il motto l'ho scritto io, anzi se volete aiutarmi con un motto un pò più convincente ...  :Wink: 

----------

## realthing

Mah.. sarò un pò fuori dal coro ma non la penso come voi.

L'opensource è una cosa stupenda, e io condivido la sua filosofia di condivisione dei materiali e della conoscenza. 

Ciò non toglie che uno è libero di rilasciare le sue opere protette dal copyright. E copiare queste opere è illegale. E sbagliato.

Siamo tutti d'accordo che c'è troppa gente che sul copyright ci "mangia" troppo, e che i prezzi di libri cd e dvd sono folli. Ma "piratarli" scaricando gratis non è una soluzione. Guardate che c'è davvero tanta gente che scarica senza sapere che è illegale o senza curarsene. Fate un sondaggio tra i vostri amici.

 *Punto Informatico wrote:*   

> copiare è male quando è illegale

 

Questo è innegabile. Non è giusto che i CD costino così tanto, ma non è nemmeno giusto che si infranga una legge.

Voglio dire.... usare linux è una risposta al problema. Crackkare Windows NO.

----------

## federico

Io ho iniziato a schifarli veramente ma della serie "se vi prendo vi do fuoco" da quando mi fanno pagare la tassa sulla registrazione del mio software opensorce ...

----------

## Peach

 *realthing wrote:*   

> Mah.. sarò un pò fuori dal coro ma non la penso come voi.
> 
> L'opensource è una cosa stupenda, e io condivido la sua filosofia di condivisione dei materiali e della conoscenza. 
> 
> Ciò non toglie che uno è libero di rilasciare le sue opere protette dal copyright. E copiare queste opere è illegale. E sbagliato.
> ...

 

si, questo è giustissimo, ma mi pare sia parecchio discutibile, e questo thread ne é la conferma, l'investimento monetario per SENSIBILIZZARE I GIOVANI... Chi hai detto? Si, i giovani....  

Rocco Tarocco e Copyright Angel non sono altro che un prodotto fuorviante e -a mio parere- particolarmente inutile... 

...e io pago...  :Confused: 

Contiuno quello che stavo dicendo nel mio post precedente: pigliamo Rocco Tarocco e Copyright Angel (se qualcuno trova uno screenshot di questa vince una bambolina di plastica) e facciamo la Nostra campagna "pubblicità regresso"..  :Razz: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *realthing wrote:*   

>  *Punto Informatico wrote:*   copiare è male quando è illegale 
> 
> Questo è innegabile. Non è giusto che i CD costino così tanto, ma non è nemmeno giusto che si infranga una legge.

 

io non ho problemi quando mi dici che sei fuori dal coro: ne ho moltissimi quando leggo illegale=sbagliato - o, peggio - legale=giusto

 *Quote:*   

> Voglio dire.... usare linux è una risposta al problema. Crackkare Windows NO.

 

su questo non ci piove: e non perché sia sbagliato rubare un prodotto, ma perché cosi' facendo non faccio che consolidarne il monopolio.

questione di punti di vista, evidentemente.

Coda

----------

## oRDeX

Per rimanere in tema, la cosa più brutta che è stata fatta, a mio avviso, è stato l'aumento dei prezzi su qualsiasi tipo di memoria di massa per colmare le perdite dovute alle copie non autorizzate di qualsiasi genere..

----------

## codadilupo

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> Per rimanere in tema, la cosa più brutta che è stata fatta, a mio avviso, è stato l'aumento dei prezzi su qualsiasi tipo di memoria di massa per colmare le perdite dovute alle copie non autorizzate di qualsiasi genere..

 

é un po' peggio, in realtà. Questa tassa, che sinceramente chiamerei balzello, va a coprire le eventuali perdite... il che é tutto un programma.

Come dire: ti punisco, perché non so se l'hai fatto, ma so che potresti !

Coda

----------

## realthing

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> io non ho problemi quando mi dici che sei fuori dal coro: ne ho moltissimi quando leggo illegale=sbagliato - o, peggio - legale=giusto

 

Non intendevo dire questo...

Ci sono tante leggi che sono sbagliate. Ma secondo me non è un buon motivo per infrangerle. Casomai si cerca di lottare per cambiarle...  :Smile: 

----------

## Trust No One

lo fanno ai sedicenni perchè sono nella fase plagabile..mica per nulla  :Razz: 

----------

## saxtro

 *realthing wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   io non ho problemi quando mi dici che sei fuori dal coro: ne ho moltissimi quando leggo illegale=sbagliato - o, peggio - legale=giusto 
> 
> Non intendevo dire questo...
> 
> Ci sono tante leggi che sono sbagliate. Ma secondo me non è un buon motivo per infrangerle. Casomai si cerca di lottare per cambiarle... 

 

certo lottare per cambiarle per farci prendere meglio per il c..o,

ricordate il referendum in cui si voleva la depenalizzazione delle droghe leggere?

coerentemente al risultato di quel referendum è stata fatta la legge fini sulle droghe leggere, si rischia il carcere......

quanti milioni siamo in italia a usare il p2p per file legali e no? svariati milioni,

a me più che un reato pare un fenomeno di massa e non è con la repressione che si combattono i fenomeni di massa...

un fenomeno di massa va tutelato e legalizzato con apposite leggi, io sarei il primo a sborsare 5 al mese per poter scaricare tutto quello che mi piacerebbe provare e/o tenere, ad essere sincero dal decreto urbani non scarico più materiale coperto da copyright semplicemente perchè l'ho boicattato in toto dal decreto urbani niente più cinema ne cd audio ne dvd(nemmeno gli economici da edicola) per me, se tutti avessero fatto come ora la siae sarebbe in ginocchio a pregarci di acquistare i loro prodotti, ho rifiutato persino 4 anteprime al cinema.......

edit: se un domani i miei figli avessero bisogno di un prodotto costosissimo per motivi culturali e io non sarò in grado di fornirglielo?

la cultura è un DIRITTO non un business

----------

## federico

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *oRDeX wrote:*   Per rimanere in tema, la cosa più brutta che è stata fatta, a mio avviso, è stato l'aumento dei prezzi su qualsiasi tipo di memoria di massa per colmare le perdite dovute alle copie non autorizzate di qualsiasi genere.. 
> 
> é un po' peggio, in realtà. Questa tassa, che sinceramente chiamerei balzello, va a coprire le eventuali perdite... il che é tutto un programma.
> 
> Come dire: ti punisco, perché non so se l'hai fatto, ma so che potresti !
> ...

 

E in che modo va a colpire? Va a colpire indistintamente tutti, per una ragione non meglio definita, la tassa su COSA? Su quello che potrei copiare? Ma non era illegale? Sulle mie produzioni? Ma mi puoi tassare una cosa che io non voglio proteggere attraverso la SIAE e che comunque la SIAE una volta pagato il soldo non protegge?

A COSA CA@@O SERVE?

----------

## stefanonafets

Bah, le solite schifezze, forse è anche quasi inutile parlarne (in realtà no, ma dipende, forse la cosa migliore sarebbe parlarne con chi di dovere)...

Il copyright non è sbagliato in linea di principio, esempio stupido:se nn esistesse il copyrigth, l'artista che scrive un album e campa dalle vendite di questo si potrebbe tranquillamente ritrovare nel negozio di musica un CD con su i suoi pezzi, ma venduto da altri i quali nn daranno a lui una cippa di mi***ia.

Quando Manzoni scrisse "I promessi Sposi" il copyrigth non esisteva, lui perse tutti i suoi averi facendo stampare una edizione "di lusso" della sua opera, che non vendette mai a causa dei prezzi decisamente inferiori che facevano altri editori SULLA SUA OPERA, senza dare a lui un minimo di ricavato.

Quello che è sbagliato è che, ad esempio, un gruppo di musicisti dilettanti per vendere una loro copia di una demo debba pagare 120 per avere un tot (nn mi ricordo quanti, forse 300) bollini da appiccicare sulle custodie dei loro CD, che lo stesso gruppo per poter suonare in un locale debba pagare una tassa all' EMPAS e che il locace stesso per farli suonare debba pagare un'enorme tassa (nn mi ricordo se all'EMPAS stessa, alla SIAE o ad entrambe), quello che non è giusto è che un cartello di di case discografiche faccia e vinca cause contro privati, non facendo rispettare la legge inquanto possono permettersi una serie di legali coi cogl*oni, che lo stato appoggi questi potenti, che un ministero italiano faccia accordi e finanzi M$ per far sviluppare a questi ultimi un sistema che tenda a tappare i buchi da loro stessi creati, e tante altre cose, gli esempi sono infiniti.

Il problema è fonddamente legato al fatto che le multinazionali se ne sbattono delle leggi e dei princcipi, e mungono fichè possono, anche dove NON possono.

In conclusione, la SIAE DOVREBBE essere un'ISTITUZIONE che si batte per difendere i legittimi diritti di un autore, non gli ILLEGITTIMI diritti di una casa discografica.

----------

## codadilupo

 *realthing wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   io non ho problemi quando mi dici che sei fuori dal coro: ne ho moltissimi quando leggo illegale=sbagliato - o, peggio - legale=giusto 
> 
> Non intendevo dire questo...

 

non l'avrai inteso dire, ma l'hai scritto :

 *Quote:*   

> Punto Informatico ha scritto:
> 
> copiare è male quando è illegale
> 
> Questo è innegabile. Non è giusto che i CD costino così tanto, ma non è nemmeno giusto che si infranga una legge.

 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

Ad ogni modo, credo che anche infrangere una legge sia una forma di lotta.

Coda

----------

## SilverXXX

quoto stefanonafets in pieno; io ancora compro cd, giochi e via dicendo originali, perchè penso valga la pena supportare le case dei prodtti che mi piacciono, ma si sta giungendo a prezzi ridicoli, tra tasse e simili; in più la ca...ta della tassa sui cd: se io mi compro un gioco da 60 e passa euro, col .... che rovino i cd originali, mi faccio delle copie e uso quelle, e i giochi una volta installati li cracco per non dover usare cd. Invece la siae mi fa pagare di più, come se pagassi poco. Più che altro secondo me la tassa ha colpito più che altro chi li usa legalmente per lavoro, come ad esempio i fotografi che poi fanno foto, filmati etc anche in cd e dvd.

----------

## codadilupo

 *stefanonafets wrote:*   

> Il copyright non è sbagliato in linea di principio, esempio stupido:se nn esistesse il copyrigth, l'artista che scrive un album e campa dalle vendite di questo si potrebbe tranquillamente ritrovare nel negozio di musica un CD con su i suoi pezzi, ma venduto da altri i quali nn daranno a lui una cippa di mi***ia.

 

vero. Ma altrettanto vero che un musicista dovrebbe vivere del proprio far musica, non dalla vendita di un supporto di plastica. Qualcuno mi spiega perché é considerato normale che uno entri in sala di registrazione poche ore, e poi venda migliaia di volte quello che ha fatto in una giornata ? Ora, io il cd, il vinile, la cassetta, li vedo come un modo di fissare ab eterno la mia opera, ma resta che la mia opera é suonare, ed é li' che dovrei essere pagato: ai concerti.

 *Quote:*   

> Quando Manzoni scrisse "I promessi Sposi" il copyrigth non esisteva, lui perse tutti i suoi averi facendo stampare una edizione "di lusso" della sua opera, che non vendette mai a causa dei prezzi decisamente inferiori che facevano altri editori SULLA SUA OPERA, senza dare a lui un minimo di ricavato.

 

beh, il fatto che manzoni fosse stato pirla non giustifica l'esistenza del copyright, ti pare  :Wink:  ?

Coda

----------

## realthing

Allora... chiariamo  :Smile: 

Io credo che sia sbagliato infrangere una legge, a meno che non si parli di condizioni estreme, di leggi discriminanti, di dittature o situazioni in cui c'è in gioco la vita degli individui. Copiare materiale protetto è infrangere la legge.

Altra cosa è dire che la legge sia giusta..... e condividerne principi e applicazioni. legge != giusto.

----------

## realthing

Io di professione sono fonico.

Ho lavorato in studi di registrazione discografica, ora lavoro in uno studio di post-produzione e doppiaggio (anche di videogame). Per fare un CD fatto bene non servono poche ore. L'artista di grido ci metterà poche ore a cantarlo, OK. Ma per la produzione completa sono mesi di lavoro fra produttori, musicisti e tecnici.

Che il prezzo di CD e Giochi sia folle sono d'accordo. Ma per farli c'è gente che lavora. A me chi mi paga se si danno via gratis?

Ci saranno tanti informatici qui immagino.... E' una comunità opensource e molti di voi contribuiscono a titolo gratuito a sviluppare progetti etc.. E' una bella cosa. Ma anche voi ve lo fate pagare il lavoro quando lavorate per dei terzi giusto?

Non è così semplice trovare un modello economico per l'editoria e la discografia che consenta la libera circolazione del materiale e un giusto compenso dei professionisti che ci hanno lavorato. 

Di certo c'è che ora c'è un enorme squilibrio nella divisione degli introiti. I prezzi sono alti, ma i soldi vanno quasi tutti nelle stesse mani....

----------

## saxtro

@SilverXXX

se pensi che con 60 una persona ci mangia una settimana sarai sicuramente d'accordo che i giochi costano un fottio, se ne compri uno e ci giochi un anno è un altro conto, a me il prodotto originale piace e non poco ma a questo prezzo non lo compro, nemmeno mi procuro una copia privata semplicemente lo ignoro, e se i miei figli vorranno giocare imparino a giocare a dama, a nascondino e a guardie e ladri

@realthing

eliminiamo le migliaia di stipendi da mila al mese dei dirigenti SIAE e affidiamoci al p2p a pagamento per la distribuzione, i costi  scenderebbero drasticamente e i guadagni per gli artisti e i loro collaboratori sarebbero maggiori

----------

## Peach

sono andato in giro a spulciare un po' la rete e a riguardo della prima news vi posto questi due link:

http://www.siae.it/Edicola_VersioneStampa.asp?ID=1542

http://www.imageware.it/interna.asp?sez=112&info=3473

sul sito di www.istruzione.it non funziona il motore di ricerca e appena ho girato un paio di pagine mi sono perso...

se qualcuno ha notizie in + anche su questo fantomatico cd-rom posti pure.

----------

## randomaze

 *Peach wrote:*   

> se qualcuno ha notizie in + anche su questo fantomatico cd-rom posti pure.

 

Lo hai cercato con il p2p?  :Laughing: 

----------

## Peach

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *Peach wrote:*   se qualcuno ha notizie in + anche su questo fantomatico cd-rom posti pure. 
> 
> Lo hai cercato con il p2p? 

 

dici che qualche giovinastro l'ha già rippato e messo in share?

ah, beata gioventù scalcagnata!  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## knefas

Seguira' una campagna negli oratori: "chi copia va all'inferno".

BTW, voglio troppo quel CD.  :Smile: 

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

io vado al liceo... e purtroppo (forse dovre dire per fortuna? =)) sono al triennio, quindi non credo che riceverò la visita dell'idola Copyright Angel (nome molto arrapante eh?), ma giuro che se mi faranno parlare, di merda gliene sputerò addosso, e anche tanta... i miei dubbi sulla questione sono questi: vengono spesi un macello di soldi per tutelare quei bas**rdi che fanno pagare QUARANTAMILA LIRE o 20 euro un cd e non per rifare le biblioteche comunali? o per migliorare un tantinello le condizioni igieniche di molti edifici pubblici, o sistemare il laboratorio di chimica del mio liceo? caz** 'sti qua sono tutti dei dementi... non hanno per niente il concetto di priorità... e fanc*** SIAE

p.s. chiedo scusa per il mio linguaggio, ma 'ste cose mi fanno veramente girare le balle...

ciao

----------

## Cazzantonio

Premetto che non sono un grande utente delle reti p2p e mi batto contro il copyright (come inteso attualmente) solo per principio

 *realthing wrote:*   

> Mah.. sarò un pò fuori dal coro ma non la penso come voi.

 

Questo e quanto altro detto a favore del copyright e' sacrosanto

Sacrosanto e' anche il fatto che sono libero di non rispettare una legge che ritengo ingiusta in quanto infrange il mio personale codice morale (mi provino loro a prendere...anzi, provino loro a prendere i milioni di persone che la infrangono)

Se una legge non viene rispettata, o ritenuta ingiusta, dalla maggioranza dei cittadini tale legge deve essere abolita... o sbaglio?

In realta' il copyright puo' essere anche usato in modo intelligente, facendo pagare tutte le persone che fanno lucro sull'opera di uno o piu' individui. Quello che rifiuto categoricamente e' che si possa anche far pagare la distribuzione gratuita, o senza fini di lucro, di un qualsiasi "dato", sia esso un pezzo di software, le note di una canzone o i fotogrammi di un film.

Se le compagnie di distribuzione si facessero pagare per i servizi realmente offerti (la distribuzione) e non per i privilegi feudali di cui godono il problema non si porrebbe nemmeno.

Mi spiegate perche' non dovrei voler pagare la distribuzione di un determinato cd/dvd se insieme vengono forniti servizi adeguati al costo? Perche' dovrei passare giorni per scaricare un film se lo posso ottenere facilmente e a basso costo a casa mia? Del resto io pago gia' un servizio di distribuzione di "dati" che sfrutto: la mia connessione ADSL

Infine e' da sfatare il mito che questa gente debba per forza fare soldi a palate... se a causa dei nuovi mezzi di distribuzione sono venute meno le condizioni per imporre un balzello feudale sugli utenti significa che i cantanti o gli attori stramiliardari dovranno stringere la cinghia e venire pagati per il lavoro che effettivamente svolgono. Ca**i loro se questo non gli consente di comprarsi cinque ville e un parco macchine con 6 ferrari

Non c'e' piu' mercato per queste canzonette che qualcuno osa definire "arte"? pace! L'Arte con la "A" maiuscola e' sempre esistita anche con condizioni economiche avverse, non sara' certo la perdita di Britney Spears che fara' morire l'arte... anzi!

E comunque questa discussione e' assolutamente oziosa. Saranno loro a perdere e noi a vincere (i fenomeni di massa non si arrestano con queste manovre di repressione) e questo bastera' a dimostrare chi ha ragione. Sono convinto che anche prima della rivoluzione francese molti nobili trovassero irragionevoli le pretese del popolino... quanto gli e' costato questo errore....

----------

## codadilupo

 *realthing wrote:*   

> Io credo che sia sbagliato infrangere una legge, a meno che non si parli di condizioni estreme, di leggi discriminanti, di dittature o situazioni in cui c'è in gioco la vita degli individui. Copiare materiale protetto è infrangere la legge.

 

come mi é capitato di dire già un'altra volta: "ai tempi del fascismo non sapevo di vivere ai tempi del fascismo"  :Rolling Eyes: 

Mi preme, poi, sottolineare un'ulteriore questione, plarnado di copyright: qui non stiamo parlando di copyright  :Wink: 

Copiare un cd, non infrange nessun copyright. Il copyright di cui tutti questi grandi attori si riempiono la bocca, in realtà, sono i diritti di riproduzione e pubblicazione (non il diritto d'autore!), che non appartengono all'autore, ma alla casa editrice/discografica etc...

Quello che le leggi vanno a punire, non é mai il fatto di aver "copiato" un'idea, ma di averla pubblicata senza autorizzazione. In soldoni, si protegge la major, non il musicista, il quale, d'altro canto, prende due lire dai CD.

Courtney Love ne aveva parlato ampiamente, in un famosissimo sfogo pubblico.

Coda

----------

## Rulez

mi sono sempre chiesto: ma hai marocchini, ki gli da il permesso di vendere giochi/dvd/cazzivari ?

gli danno il permesso solo xke c'è scritto fac-simile sulle copertine?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 :Wink:  nessuno gli da il permesso. è mercato "nero". Niente tasse niente scontrino, niete di niente. Non so se ti è mai capitato di assistere alla scena del "mettiviatutto" appena si intravede una divisa... Nel caso, ti sei mai chiesto il perchè?

----------

## zUgLiO

 *Rulez wrote:*   

> ma hai marocchini

 

Non è che potresti chiamarli in un altro modo?

----------

## knefas

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

>  *Rulez wrote:*   ma hai marocchini 
> 
> Non è che potresti chiamarli in un altro modo?

 

senza l'acca?

(scusate, non o resistito  :Wink:  )

----------

## =DvD=

Se gli autori di canzoni facessero un altro lavoro per campare avremmo meno canzoni spazzatura che oscurano le "canzoni d'arte".

Io penso che il vero artista voglia essere legaro all'opera che crea, che è espressione di se. 

Esistono due tipi di copie:

-Zucchero copia una canzone e la fa sua e la vende;

Io mi copio una canzone che ha autore, e la ascolto.

Penso che ci sia MOLTA differenza, e penso che l'artista, quello vero, chiami il secondo modo di copiare diffusione della sua opera.

Penso che chi crea arte, o diffonde cultura, se lo fa per lucro  tiri fuori bene o male un prodotto scadente.

In definitiva: un artista con le palle se gli scaricano gli mp3 è contento!

Un artista che fa canzoni a valanga per fare numero e vendere si arrabbia. (ma questo per me non è un artista)

----------

## randomaze

 *Rulez wrote:*   

> mi sono sempre chiesto: ma hai marocchini, ki gli da il permesso di vendere giochi/dvd/cazzivari ?
> 
> gli danno il permesso solo xke c'è scritto fac-simile sulle copertine?

 

Non hanno il permesso ovviamente ma qui la discussione si allargherebbe parecchio.

Certo, i suddetti CD non se li portano certo dal loro paese quando attraversano la frontiera.

E comunque al termine marocchino (che identifica un abitante del Marocco) sarebbe da preferire qualcosa di più generico come "immigrato".

Non so a quanti farebbe piacere che gli europei in genere venissero identificati come "francesi" o "tedeschi" o "spagnoli" (con tutto il rispetto verso i francesi, tedeschi e spagnoli a cui non farebbe piacere essere definiti "italiani").

----------

## Giepi

Tò, sono in età target  :Smile: 

[OT]

Beh noi i turisti li chiamiamo "i tedeschi" e gli immigrati che vengono da paesi arabi "marocchini". Quelli dell'est so tutti "albanesi" senza contare i "giapponesi" per gli asiatici.

aaah, caro vecchio qualunquismo siculo  :Smile: 

[/OT]

Il copyright è giusto che ci sia, qui non mi pare che lo metta in discussione nessuno, ma se voglio convincere la gente a spendere $stipendio_di_to_patre in cd per due cagatine dischettizzate... Ci provino da sole, si chiama pubblicità... Non rompano le palle allo stato e a noi studenti, facendo sì che un insegnante pagato per insegnarci si metta dirci "eh ragazzi... non si fa! Botte Botte!"   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Se uno non si sa tenere i clienti, soprattutto se quelli se lo possono ottenere aggratis... peggio per loro!

La pubblicità di quella pagina del link di punto informatico era quella del nuovo visual studio...

SOLO 993 euro!

Conosco un pò di adolescenti che programmano .NET: dovrebbero forse uccidere l'economia delle loro famiglie solo per fare un pò di pratica?

Questa è anche giustizia, si dovrebbe regolare sti cazzo di prezzi tramite leggi, la gente guarda servizi in tv per capire perchè i carciofi costano 10 centesimi in più... e chiudo qui

----------

## Rulez

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

>  *Rulez wrote:*   ma hai marocchini 
> 
> Non è che potresti chiamarli in un altro modo?

 

extracomunitari?   :Laughing: 

----------

## Rulez

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

>  nessuno gli da il permesso. è mercato "nero". Niente tasse niente scontrino, niete di niente. Non so se ti è mai capitato di assistere alla scena del "mettiviatutto" appena si intravede una divisa... Nel caso, ti sei mai chiesto il perchè?

 

l'ho visto una volta ....

robba illegale?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## SteelRage

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *stefanonafets wrote:*   Il copyright non è sbagliato in linea di principio, esempio stupido:se nn esistesse il copyrigth, l'artista che scrive un album e campa dalle vendite di questo si potrebbe tranquillamente ritrovare nel negozio di musica un CD con su i suoi pezzi, ma venduto da altri i quali nn daranno a lui una cippa di mi***ia. 
> 
> vero. Ma altrettanto vero che un musicista dovrebbe vivere del proprio far musica, non dalla vendita di un supporto di plastica. Qualcuno mi spiega perché é considerato normale che uno entri in sala di registrazione poche ore, e poi venda migliaia di volte quello che ha fatto in una giornata ? Ora, io il cd, il vinile, la cassetta, li vedo come un modo di fissare ab eterno la mia opera, ma resta che la mia opera é suonare, ed é li' che dovrei essere pagato: ai concerti.
> 
>  *Quote:*   Quando Manzoni scrisse "I promessi Sposi" il copyrigth non esisteva, lui perse tutti i suoi averi facendo stampare una edizione "di lusso" della sua opera, che non vendette mai a causa dei prezzi decisamente inferiori che facevano altri editori SULLA SUA OPERA, senza dare a lui un minimo di ricavato. 
> ...

 

Credimi...  Anche solo per registrare alcuni brani miei ci ho messo una quantità assurda di ore e giornate... (PS: se volete posso farvi ascoltare qualcosa... mandatemi un msg privato)

Per quanto molti brani, anche il puà stupido di DJ Francesco sembrino delle minchiatine realizzate in poche ore... In realtà non è assolutamente così. 

Oltre che per la "prestazione", che può essere un concerto o l'incisione di un album, il musicista (o l'ingegnere del suono, fonico, etc etc) deve potersi tutelare (leggi: pigliare soldi) anche per tutte le ore investite in precedenza per esercitarsi, migliorare costantemente la propria tecnica e tante altre belle cosine...

Un po' come fa un qualunque programmatore... Più esperienza ha (leggi: più ore ha speso per imparare, perfezionarsi ed aggiornarsi), più soldini chiede per le sue "performances" (che, in questo caso, sono i programmi che vende ai clienti... Oppure i servizi che eroga)

Il copyright penso che sia l'unico modo in cui i musicisti si possano tutelare... 

Poi, vabbè, non aggiungo altro, perchè sarebbe un'ulteriore ripetizione di ciò che è stato scritto (bene) da altri sul fatto che la ripartizione degli utili sia sbilanciata, etc etc

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *Rulez wrote:*   

> extracomunitari?  

 cosa c'è di divertente?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Rulez wrote:*   

> extracomunitari?  

 

Guarda che anche io per voi sono un extracomunitario

----------

## zUgLiO

 *SteelRage wrote:*   

> anche per tutte le ore investite in precedenza per esercitarsi, migliorare costantemente la propria tecnica e tante altre belle cosine...
> 
> 

 

ok ma questo non può essere applicato a Dj Francesco..

----------

## Simbul

Ho visto qualche post ottimista riguardo al futuro... io invece non la vedo affatto così.

In realtà il potere che abbiamo si riduce praticamente a zero: certo, in questo forum siamo tutti daccordo ma se andiamo a chiedere alla maggioranza degli italiani (maggioranza -> quelli che mandano i sederi a scaldare le poltrone del parlamento) penso che una quantità veramente minima sappia anche solo di cosa si sta parlando.

Basta vedere la legge Urbani: ogni volta che ci penso mi vien male.

Una legge approvata nonostante lo stesso relatore avesse ammesso che era sbagliata, votata solo in cambio della promessa di modificarla, ma che nessuno ha ancora toccato. Non scendo nel merito della legge (sulla quale ci sarebbe da parlare anni  :Evil or Very Mad:  ) ma già solo l'iter che ha seguito è indice chiaro del fatto che chi ha il potere fa un po' quel cazzo che gli pare.

E le major hanno molto potere. Molto più di noi.

(E non mi dite "smettiamo di comprare i cd": innanzitutto darebbero la colpa di questo alla pirateria offuscando la vera motivazione, ed in secondo luogo non succederà mai...)

----------

## federico

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> fissare ab eterno la mia opera, ma resta che la mia opera é suonare, ed é li' che dovrei essere pagato: ai concerti.

 

Assolutamente. Io sono giunto alle stesse conclusioni, come politica gestionale dei miei soldi preferisco spenderli per un concerto che comprare un cd. Oggi ho preso due biglietti per i GreenDay (pubblicita' occulta)

----------

## Peach

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   fissare ab eterno la mia opera, ma resta che la mia opera é suonare, ed é li' che dovrei essere pagato: ai concerti. 
> 
> Assolutamente. Io sono giunto alle stesse conclusioni, come politica gestionale dei miei soldi preferisco spenderli per un concerto che comprare un cd. Oggi ho preso due biglietti per i GreenDay (pubblicita' occulta)

 

PS: cfr: elio e le storie tese con il loro "CD Brulé" !  :Laughing: 

----------

## federico

 *realthing wrote:*   

> Che il prezzo di CD e Giochi sia folle sono d'accordo. Ma per farli c'è gente che lavora. A me chi mi paga se si danno via gratis?
> 
> 

 

Ok, giusto, dietro il costo di ogni cosa c'e' tutta una serie di prezzi aggiunti nelle varie fasi della produzione, per qualsiasi cosa, quando compro un profumo pago la distribuzione il marketing e via dicendo ed e' lo stesso per i cd.

Ma perche' questo costo continua ad aumentare col tempo? Aumentano i passaggi? Non credo...

Le macchine i supporti hanno anche diminuito il loro costo visto che la tecnologia va man mano costando di meno...

Eppure ci troviamo cd via via sempre piu' costosi e prodotti, parlando di quelli audio, diciamocelo, via via sempre piu' scadenti.

Non parlo di cosa e' inciso nel disco ma di come e' inciso, se qualcuno ha le orecchie per sentire si sara' gia' accorto che alcuni dischi hanno incisioni pietose e altri diventano pietosi inserendoci dentro stupidi meccanismi anti copia...

Ormai faccio il possibile per assistere alle esebizioni live dei cantanti che mi piacciono.

----------

## federico

 *saxtro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @realthing
> 
> eliminiamo le migliaia di stipendi da mila al mese dei dirigenti SIAE e affidiamoci al p2p a pagamento per la distribuzione, i costi  scenderebbero drasticamente e i guadagni per gli artisti e i loro collaboratori sarebbero maggiori

 

Secondo me la distribuzione via p2p e' assurdo pagarla... Mi pare che bene o male costi come il corrispettivo del cd (se non e' cosi' potete indicarmi dove posso documentarmi meglio?) quando pero' quello che ne ottieni e' mooolto meno.

----------

## federico

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

>  *SteelRage wrote:*   anche per tutte le ore investite in precedenza per esercitarsi, migliorare costantemente la propria tecnica e tante altre belle cosine...
> 
>  
> 
> ok ma questo non può essere applicato a Dj Francesco..

 

A dire il vero non puo' essere applicato alla maggior parte delle band di successo, intendo "il successo del momento" (leggasi boyband - girlband - la brittany che canta al concerto in playback e soci) ma in questo caso stiamo entrando in una discussione ancora diversa   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## stefanonafets

 *Quote:*   

>  la brittany che canta al concerto in playback e soci

 

Purtroppo nn è solo il playback il problema, oggi pure io (intonato come una mosca con le lenti a contatto) posso andare a san-remo e non stonare cantando SENZA ESSERMI ESERCITATO(nn mi ricordo il nome dell'effetto, ma son sicuro della sua esistenza)!!!!

IncreDiiibbiLeEeEe....

----------

## randomaze

 *federico wrote:*   

> Ma perche' questo costo continua ad aumentare col tempo? Aumentano i passaggi? Non credo...
> 
> Le macchine i supporti hanno anche diminuito il loro costo visto che la tecnologia va man mano costando di meno...

 

Beh, per dirla tutta c'é da dire che tutti i personaggi lungo la catena hanno aumentato lo stipendio per effetto del caro vita.

Tuttavia concordo in toto con chi dice che quarantamilalire per un CD é un furto. Anche se legalmente autorizzato per conto mio é un furto.... e infatti i CD che costano più di 15/16 EURO non li guardo nemmeno... tanto ci sono comunque quelli a basso costo  :Wink: 

Concordo con federico che "la soluzione" di vendere musica on-line é ben lontana dall'essere ottima: i files sono lontani dall'essere "qualita CD", costano cari e non danno neanche il libretto.

Se poi si tratta di wma la cosa equivale a buttare i soldi nel water.

 *Quote:*   

> altri diventano pietosi inserendoci dentro stupidi meccanismi anti copia...

 

Odio quella roba. Snatura il CD, rompe le scatole quando vuoi ascoltare il suddetto CD e, sopratutto, non serve affatto per "proteggere dalla duplicazione".

Per me é il bollino é sinonimo di "non comprarmi".

 *Quote:*   

> Ormai faccio il possibile per assistere alle esebizioni live dei cantanti che mi piacciono.

 

L'ultima volta a un esibizione live ho anche comprato il CD (dato che lo davano a 15 EURO invece dei normali 19/20) e la maglietta.

Certo l'ottimo potrebbe essere un meccanismo a offerta tipo quello usato da molto software open... bollino paypal sulla home page e/o numero di conto corrente nel CD. Ma forse é troppo avanti come cosa...

----------

## realthing

 *stefanonafets wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*    la brittany che canta al concerto in playback e soci 
> 
> Purtroppo nn è solo il playback il problema, oggi pure io (intonato come una mosca con le lenti a contatto) posso andare a san-remo e non stonare cantando SENZA ESSERMI ESERCITATO(nn mi ricordo il nome dell'effetto, ma son sicuro della sua esistenza)!!!!
> 
> IncreDiiibbiLeEeEe....

 

Antares Autotune.

Miracoli non ne fa nemmno lui comunque. Anche usandolo, la differenza tra le  LOLLIPOP o PAOLA E CHIARA ed una cantante con le palle tipo ELISA rimane evidente.....

Comunque..

La distribuzione tramite p2p ha tutti i limiti evidenziati da randomaze. Io quando un CD mi piace lo compro. Non c'è mp3 che tenga. Senza contare che è quasi impossibile tecnicamente progettare un sistema sicuro che nom possa essere violato e che impedisca davvero le copie non autorizzate.

----------

## paperp

Socialmente parlando infrangere , non seguire , esplicitamente e pubblicamente manifestare con delle azioni illegali , è la forma più forte e riconosciuta in ogni democrazia che si fregia di essere inserita in tale categoria di protesta ,intensa,forte e diretta verso qualcosa che , quella società non accetta , nonostante la legge vigente.

Quindi io mi unisco al disgusto che provano eminenti personaggi quali , Leopardi , Da vinci , Einstein , Linus........

All'università  , tempio del sapere e della conoscienza , il 90% degli esami viene portato a termine con libri usati(1/3) e fotocopie(2/3).

Le fotocopie non vengono nemmeno , nel comune condiviso significato della parola , riconosciute come qualcosa di illegale.

Fonti dell'università del Polo Sociale dell'Ateneo Fiorentino.

Il copyright come è adesso N-O-N V-A B-E-N-E!!!!

Mettetevelo nella zucca(questo mi ricorda una pubblicità..boh)

----------

## codadilupo

 *SteelRage wrote:*   

> Credimi...  Anche solo per registrare alcuni brani miei ci ho messo una quantità assurda di ore e giornate... (PS: se volete posso farvi ascoltare qualcosa... mandatemi un msg privato)
> 
> [...]
> 
> Il copyright penso che sia l'unico modo in cui i musicisti si possano tutelare... 
> ...

 

qui credimi tu: so perfettamente che ci si impiega anche mesi a realizzare un album, ma trovo comunque scorretto, anzi, insensato che un musicista viva della vendita di un cd, piu' tosto che del proprio far musica. Oltre questo, torno a ripetere, non é nemmeno vero che un musicista campa con i cd, perché i soldi di quelli vanno per la massima parte alle major. E, buon ultimo, il musicista, nel momento in cui firma con una etichetta, di fatto diventa un impiegato, con il suo bello stipendio, ma di diritti d'autore gliene rimangono ben pochi. De André non ha potuto ripubblicare gran parte del proprio lavoro dopo aver cambiato eitchetta. Lo stesso dicasi per George Michael, Springsteen e, mi pare, Bennato.

E questo quando i nomi sono parecchio altisonanti, figurati quando c'e' di mezzo il sig. alberto martino. Scusa, ma non riesco a vedere che razza di tutela possa dare il copyright al musicista. Vedo benissimo, invece, quanta tutela da alla major, anche contro il musicista.

P.S.: hai un ftp da cui scaricare, oppure vecchio metodo del cd vergine in busta  :Wink:  ?

Coda

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *Simbul wrote:*   

> Ho visto qualche post ottimista riguardo al futuro... io invece non la vedo affatto così.

 

Il potere è sempre del consumatore. 

Con un semplice e banale gesto, "non comprare", puoi mandare all'aria tutte le multinazionali di questo mondo. Il fatto che il consumatore medio sia per ora idiota non significa che dovrà esserlo anche in futuro, anzi... ci sono molti indizi di un cambiamento di rotta imminente. Il fatto che le major o la politica non se ne rendano conto e continuino a legiferare leggi inutili o dannose serve solo a sottolineare la loro inadeguatezza ai tempi che corrono. Del resto la comprensione dei fenomeni sociali in atto è fondamentale se si vuole governare una società: Maria Antonietta, all'affermazione "il popolo non ha più pane", rispose "mangino brioches"; un chairo errore di valutazione che è costato il prezzo che sappiamo... gli esempi di questo tipo sono eccessivamente numerosi nella storia. Mi sembra che attualmente si cerchi di assecondare soprattutto i bassi istinti della massa (legati alla situazione presente e solitamente temporanei) e si ignorano i movimenti sociali più innovativi (che solitamente si evolvono in sentimenti sociali diffusi e permanenti).

Saltando di palo in frasca:

Per rispondere a chi sosteneva la non attuabilitèà di un commercio online di musica porto un esempio. C'è (o c'era) un sito russo (illegale) che vende mp3 a 5 centesimi di euro l'uno

Molte persone che conosco hanno comprato grandi quantità di mp3 da tale sito, il che significa che probabilmente un prezzo di 5-10 centesimi a canzone è sentito come "giusto" e pertanto accettato.

Chiaramente se si propongono prezzi irragionevoli e il mercato non decolla non ci si può certo stupire...

Quello che si deve capire è che non è possibile continuare a mantenere un parco di parassiti ultramiliardari che campano dietro l'industria della musica... i cantanti (quelli famosi) devono rivedere le loro pretese e così tutte le persone (troppe) che campano sopra il loro lavoro

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *paperp wrote:*   

> All'università  , tempio del sapere e della conoscienza , il 90% degli esami viene portato a termine con libri usati(1/3) e fotocopie(2/3).

 

Io purtroppo faccio eccezione perchè amo visceralmente il "Libro" e odio studiare sulle fotocopie... però capisco anche che, a parte le mie manie personali, portare avanti un corso di studi comprando tutti i libri è eccessivamente costoso

----------

## saxtro

@federico

io non mi riferisco alla vendita online dei siti, bensi al pagamento di un congruo mensile per l'uso di p2p per materiale coperto da copiright, poi inventranno loro un protocollo per valutare quali sono le opere che si scambiano per elargire i compensi

utopia?

oggi come oggi si ma domani?

----------

## bigliasfera

 *Quote:*   

> ......io a quell'età facevo l'esatto contrario di quello che mi veniva detto ih ih

 

....io continuo a farlo....

----------

## federico

 *saxtro wrote:*   

> @federico
> 
> io non mi riferisco alla vendita online dei siti, bensi al pagamento di un congruo mensile per l'uso di p2p per materiale coperto da copiright, poi inventranno loro un protocollo per valutare quali sono le opere che si scambiano per elargire i compensi
> 
> utopia?
> ...

 

Non so rimango perplesso perche' su internet lo "scroccone" diciamo cosi' la fa da padrone... Giusto per fare un esempio, guardiamo la nostra comunita' gentoo italiana, penso che il 90% di noi potrebbe aprire -per conoscenze tecniche- un server di scambio file come quelli che esistono adesso e bypassare le speranze dei signori della musica...

Ad ogni modo io aspetto, quando ignorarli non bastera' piu' allora reagiro'  :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

 *federico wrote:*   

> Giusto per fare un esempio, guardiamo la nostra comunita' gentoo italiana, penso che il 90% di noi potrebbe aprire -per conoscenze tecniche- un server di scambio file

 

Vai al 110%

In passato ho visto gente che aveva problemi nel capore l'uso di un word processor ma consoceva perfettamente tutte le funzioni di napster e i trucchi nelle ricerche.

----------

## spugna

http://www.aessenet.org/news/245_il_p2p_non_danneggia_troppo_le_major.php

Certo, questa tesi probabilmente non vale per quelli che scaricano discografie intere da mlDonkey...

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *spugna wrote:*   

> Certo, questa tesi probabilmente non vale per quelli che scaricano discografie intere da mlDonkey...

 

il fatto è che ci sono molteplici tipi di "sharing"

Io per esempio non uso il p2p per scaricare musica... al massimo passo ogni tanto (qualche volta l'anno) da un mio amico con un hard-disk, oppure mi faccio prestare un cd

Io non comprerei un cd perchè non uso tale media... per sentire la musica a giro uso un lettore minidisc (dove metto sopra gli mp3) e in casa la ascolto dalle casse del pc

Solo in macchina ascolto qualche cd perchè lo stereo, essendo vecchio, non ha l'entrata "aux" dove attaccare il minidisc... cosa che risolverò quanto prima

Questo tipo di sharing non danneggia le major perchè io non sarei comunque un loro cliente e ascolto la musica principalmente perchè la posso avere in un formato da me utilizzabile... e non sto nemmeno scaricando musica da internet!

Pensano di riuscire ad impedire questo tipo di "sharing" porta a porta?

----------

## Simbul

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Il potere è sempre del consumatore. 

 

Questo è vero, il problema è che il consumatore da solo non conta nulla: può farsi valere solo se insieme a lui agisce una fetta consistente di mercato.

Oggi come oggi non credo che sia possibile mobilitare un numero di persone sufficiente a far diventare una eventuale protesta un fenomeno macroscopico. E sinceramente ho poche speranze anche per il futuro: l'unico cambiamento secondo me si avrà se le major cercheranno (come in effetti stanno timidamente facendo) di modificare il loro business. Modifica che ovviamente lascerà tutto come prima, nella sostanza.

Cmq io da quando esiste il p2p ho comprato più cd di prima, non meno, perchè ho avuto l'occasione di conoscere gruppi che altrimenti avrei ignorato totalmente (non è roba che passano alla radio o su mtv, ovviamente).

Certo, ho anche scaricato molta musica che poi non ho comprato, ma che probabilmente non avrei comprato lo stesso anche se non fosse esistito il filesharing.

Insomma, il filesharing fa davvero male alla musica?  :Wink: 

----------

